# Member Rank



## Orin (Dec 10, 2001)

How do I get to advance my rank? At first, I thought the Member rank was a neat idea. Then I thought to myself, "I need to watch out that I don't just make posts for the sake of raising my rank." I want to be a not so junior member, or maybe a winged potato, or something equally as meaningless, yet meaningful. How does one go about that?


----------



## Greymantle (Dec 10, 2001)

*Turns a bright pink color and freaks, gibbering and shrieking nonsensical curses. Suddenly Greymantle explodes, showering the room with bits of flesh.*

With luck, someone will take my meaning...


----------



## Talierin (Dec 10, 2001)

*Tal walks into Entmoot and finds grey blown to smithreens. She waves her magic arrow around, and soon grey is alive again. "Next time someone asks that question, grey, please try to breathe deep and seek peace!"*


----------



## Gothmog (Dec 10, 2001)

Orin, as I am less prone to fits of exploding than Graymantle. 

Go to Edit Profile in User CP. At some point between reaching Member status and 70 posts you will find under Signature and Birthdate a box for Custom User Text. When this appears you can use it to change the title under your User Name. Have Fun


----------



## Orin (Dec 10, 2001)

*Lower intestine*

Here's a piece of your lower intestine, Grey. I found it next to the elm tree. I'm sorry I caused you to explode. I'm not used to being junior anything. Even in Junior High we went to the Senior High while they remodled the Junior High. I've been Senior Writer, Senior Diplomat, Lead Teacher, almost Senior Senator, not yet a Senior citizen, but never junior. I apologize for taking umbrage at being called Junior Member. And, I appreciate your explosion. I will have to learn how to behave in this man's army.


----------



## ReadWryt (Dec 10, 2001)

That's ok Orin, it's an expediency mostly devised for us lazy folk who maintain the Forum. It's a pretty safe bet that anyone who has posted fewer then a certain number of messages, has not logged on for a certain length of time and/or made all of their posts in the same few days that they are not returning, and so we can send the Database out to delete these accounts, often freeing up space on the hard drive and increasing the likelyhood of getting certain Member Names.

Also, in the future we may be running contests that would only be available to people with Member Status or higher to keep outsiders from joining simply to win free stuff...


----------



## Walter (Dec 11, 2001)

A "Member Rank"??? - Does it matter???


And if so, someone please make me CEO here!


----------



## ReadWryt (Dec 11, 2001)

Very well Walter, you are now hereby dubbed "Chief Entropy Officer". Your duty is to ensure that everything goes from Complex to Simple. I expect my job to start getting easier and easier...


----------



## Walter (Dec 11, 2001)

Well thanks a lot, ReadWryte! I hereby declare that I will live up to the highest expectations and will do everything to increase Entropy on this Forum and I shall not rest until we will reach a maximum! 

I hope that this will make Your job the easiest of all...


----------



## DGoeij (Dec 11, 2001)

Cool, does this means whe have to post our replies on different threads than the actual topic?


----------



## Walter (Dec 11, 2001)

Yes, of course, DGoeij...

Actually, I hope to be able to get a slightly updated version of vBulletin where every reply or new post will be spread over all existing threads according to a Gaußian distribution. A random timestamp will be added and the user name will be changed. 

Nonetheless I am open for suggestions that are likely to further improve this system...


----------



## DGoeij (Dec 11, 2001)

Well, you could randomly change the order of posts in every thread after a post has been made. And add smilies for no particular reason. Maybe even translate some posts (just by chance) in Quenya.


----------



## Walter (Dec 11, 2001)

DGoeij, Your suggestions do sound appealing - maybe You could consider to apply for the job as ACEO? 

----
as I write these lines it just occurs to me that we need to find a good solution for the links as well...


----------



## DGoeij (Dec 11, 2001)

No problemo, you just loop them. One link goes to the next, goes to the next goes to the first. If anybody is still able to find links that is. ACEO sounds pretty neat. 

DGoeij, Traveller from Unquendor, ACEO.......... I'm bribed.


----------



## Tar-Steve (Dec 11, 2001)

Wasn't it George Carlin who claimed to be an "entropy fan"?


----------



## Walter (Dec 11, 2001)

Steve: I am sorry, I may know a thing or two about entropy, but - alas - I know nothing at all about George Carlin


----------



## Aerin (Dec 12, 2001)

AH! I don't think that Walter should be a moderator of any sort! I don't want the forum changed anymore than it has been already!  

Greymantle, you must remember that newbies do not always read the age-old Q&As regarding member status. BTW, clean the floor, it's still messy!


----------



## Walter (Dec 13, 2001)

LOL - Aerin, I can assure You I haven't applied for a moderator job nor would I consider it. I am already spending way too much time here...

And besides, my job as CEO here is quite fulfilling


----------



## Greymantle (Dec 14, 2001)

Thank you Tal, it's very uncomfortable lying on the floor in several thousand gooey bits.
Ah, thanks Orin, I was looking for that...
Well, Aerin, it's not so much the Q&As.... though people could read them... we now even have a FAQ that answers this question... but I'll shut up now.


----------



## Kit Baggins (Dec 15, 2001)

How many posts do I need to have posted before I become a senior member?

~Kit


----------



## Talierin (Dec 15, 2001)

100 posts. You should be able to change your title now. Go to usercp at the top of the page, then to edit profile. It's in there somewhere.


----------



## ReadWryt (Dec 15, 2001)

Ok you Merry Pranksters, before you go off Willy Nilly creating your havoc, just remember that there is a world of difference between Entropy and Chaos. Anarchy is as complex as anything else...Now REAL Entropy would have NO Forums and threads...the whole thing would be a massive stream of consciousness rant comprised of one word from each member..no time stamps or Member Status or even deliniation of who posted..


----------



## Walter (Dec 17, 2001)

...You are speaking my mind, ReadWryte...quite xacully indeed...


----------



## Halasían (Dec 17, 2001)

"... Merry Pranksters!  Ken Kesey, Rest in Peace Bro!


----------

